# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Lubani Coffee - cafe Hà Nội

## thietht

Nếu có lần nào đó bạn bước đi trên con phố Nguyễn Văn Ngọc, hãy thử một lần bước đến quán café tọa lạc trên tầng 2, nhà số 8 với tên gọi thật đặc biệt “Lubani coffee”.

Đến với Lubani, nghĩa là bạn đang bước đến một không gian café bệt, phong cách Teen. Quán gồm có 2 phòng tách biệt nhau, và mỗi phòng mang một màu sắc, đem lại sự ấn tượng riêng.


Bước lên cầu thang và rẽ phải, bạn sẽ bắt gặp một gian phòng ấm cúng với tông màu nâu kết hợp với ánh sáng vàng tạo cảm giác ấm áp giữa mùa đông giá lạnh, những bức tranh nghệ thuật rực rỡ sắc màu, những ánh đèn lung linh tỏa sáng khắp căn phòng. Nhưng đáng chú ý nhất chính là cây hoa anh đào – loài hoa tượng trưng cho đất nước mặt trời mọc – là một nơi thật lý tưởng cho bất kỳ bạn trẻ nào muốn có được khung hình lung linh nhất cho bức ảnh của mình.


Trái ngược với phong cách ấm cúng, nhẹ nhàng và cổ điển này, không gian đối diện lại mang một sắc thái trẻ trung, năng động. Tông màu sáng với những bức vẽ sống động những nhân vật truyện tranh hết sức nổi tiếng, đây là nơi hoàn toàn thích hợp đối với những bạn trẻ mong muốn tụ họp, xả stress sau những giờ học căng thẳng.

Không chỉ với không gian mang phong cách đặc biệt và tọa lạc trên một con phố đẹp của Hà Nội, đến với Lubani, bạn sẽ được thỏa sức để đọc các tác phẩm văn học nổi tiếng, được nghe nhạc theo nhu cầu và sở thích của bạn, được phục vụ tận tình và đặc biệt là thấy được sự năng động của nhóm sinh viên yêu thích kinh doanh đã thành lập nên quán với cái tên “LUBANI COFFEE” vô cùng thú vị và bí ẩn. Không những vậy, bạn sẽ phải ngạc nhiên bởi giá cả so với các quán khác có phần “mềm” hơn, các suất đồ có giá dao động từ 12k đến 26k, bên cạnh đó là những chương trình khuyến mãi, giảm giá hấp dẫn thường xuyên được áp dụng, hoàn toàn phù hợp với túi tiền không chỉ với các teen nhà mình, mà còn đối với các anh chị đã đi làm nữa chứ.


“Nói đến cafe, nghĩ đến Lubani Coffee”. Với phương châm và mục tiêu như vậy, Lubani coffee cam kết sẽ đem đến cho bạn những gì tốt nhất có thể. Vậy chần chừ gì nữa, hãy ghi vào sổ tay của bạn Lubani Coffee, tầng 2, số 8, Nguyễn Văn Ngọc (sau khách sạn Deawoo) như là một điểm đến sau những giờ học và làm việc căng thẳng, bạn nhé!


Địa chỉ: Tầng 2 số 8 Nguyễn Văn Ngọc - Ba Đình - Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 0904 88 99 22

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Lubani Coffee*


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

trang trí đẹp quá

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán liên hệ em. Tks!

----------

